# Rabies tomarrow scared.



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah is going to get her last shot, I notice just now on card it says Rabies shot. Isn't she too young for Rabies. She is only 16 weeks, 3 months, 3 weeks, 2 days old.
I am very nerves now. The rabies shot scares me because it cause one of my Pom to start having seizers. 
Plus the vet wants to give Amber extra of the first thee shots because I made her give 1/2 doses. 
What do you think?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I opted not to do it early. They "reminded" me again at their spay and I simply told them that I chose for them to have it a couple of months after their spay.
So that is what I did. They just got theirs a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Don't let anyone bully you into having it done sooner than you would like it done. Just tell them you will schedule it in a few months.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok I not letting her get it yet. Do you agree she is too young for it?


----------



## lindseyv77 (Feb 18, 2011)

She is way too young! Wait till she is about 6 months old! And never give the rabies vaccine w/ other vaccines. Wait 4-6 weeks apart from other vaccines! Don't give any vaccines to her while she is recovering from any surgery like being spayed...etc. Let her completely recover first!


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

My vet and trainer both said no earlier than 6 weeks!!! She's too young!!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i chose to get my busters rabies at nine monthe he did fine


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks all.
I didn't get her Rabies just last of the regulars one will do lipo later.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

glad you waited on the rabies shot. Mine were all between 7mo to 1 year before I gave it and no problems. I was warned NOT to give the lepto EVER as they are prone to bad reactions/problems....you might want to check on this


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah, that's way too young! My girls are almost 8 months and still haven't had their Rabies shot. I am going to get it for them next month, I didn't want to get it around their spay, since the shot is a lot on their system. I have been told it's best to wait til after pups are 6 months and/or 3 lbs.


----------

